# Documents Required after EOI



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

1) While I look forward to submit an EOI, I read that if-and-when its successful, we will get only 60 days to submit the application. That may come as an issue due to the items required.

Hence, can someone please help me and give me a list of all the docs and items required that I may need to submit after eoi? (I already got IELTS and ACS report done)..

2) Also, I just read that there is a new medical system (My Health Dec MHD) and it could take some time to get it done.. Further, the Immigration guide now says its recommended to get this done before submission (My Health Declarations). 

This adds to confusion.. Shall I get medical done before eoi? 


Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rah1x, 

1.) While it's true that you only have 60 days to apply for the visa after the invite, you only start uploading documents after you have paid the visa application fee. Since it usually takes 2-3 months until you get a CO there is plenty of time to prepare all documents. If something is missing the CO will give you another 28 days (or more, if required) to produce PCCs, medicals or additional documents. So don't fret . 

2.) Since you are form Pakistan I would wait with medicals and PCCs until the CO requests them. You _may_ have to face long external security checks and the medicals and PCCs are only valid for a year. To quote from My Health Declarations: 



> You should not use _My Health Declarations_ if you:
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Ok great...

So can someone give me like a common list of documents? Just in case if something I have to get done would take too much time...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*For Main applicant*
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable 
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC

*For Secondary applicant (spouse)*
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band

4) Passport
5) PCC
6)ID cards
7) Form 80

*For Kid*
1) Passport 
2) Birth certificate

*Collected from pr4oz*


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> *For Main applicant*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> ...



All this in 60 days? and how do you submit them? attested copies upload (like in ACS)? or by mail?


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

and for Experience letters and Reference Letters, can I submit the same I did for ACS? or I will need to get a new one? because it was too difficult to get them from old employers for ACS, now they wont give it again...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

And what about Payslips? I never got much of a slip from employers... some just send emails, some did a small paper slip with nothing but amount distributions, one recent employer just used to give me e-statements


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> All this in 60 days? and how do you submit them? attested copies upload (like in ACS)? or by mail?


Submit the application and pay fee. Then You would get space for uploading.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> and for Experience letters and Reference Letters, can I submit the same I did for ACS? or I will need to get a new one? because it was too difficult to get them from old employers for ACS, now they wont give it again...


Same letters as you got while ACS. 
No need these again from your employer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> And what about Payslips? I never got much of a slip from employers... some just send emails, some did a small paper slip with nothing but amount distributions, one recent employer just used to give me e-statements


Your payslips are OK. E-statements are also well-accepted by CO. No worries!


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> *For Main applicant*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> ...


For my partner, I have only got my nikah papers and I am in the process of getting marriage certificate and she still need to apply for her passport. Can I apply before getting her passport?
Secondly do CO ask for any pictures or any other proof of the marriage ceremony to prove the relation?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> *For Main applicant*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> ...



Dear mithu93ku,

Thanks for your given lists. I have few queries...

1) Do I need to submit any bank certificate to prove my financial stability? 

2) What is the minimum IELTS validity for spouse? My spouse have given the IELTS last year 9th September and currently I am waiting for next round invitation(7th September). In that case, does my wife need to take the IELTS again.

thanks in advance


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> *For Main applicant*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> ...


Which all documents should be notarized ?

If college is not willing to provide the letter, Is it mandatory for spouse also to appear for IELTS/PTE ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zubair89 said:


> For my partner, I have only got my nikah papers and I am in the process of getting marriage certificate and she still need to apply for her passport. Can I apply before getting her passport?
> Secondly do CO ask for any pictures or any other proof of the marriage ceremony to prove the relation?


Yes, you can apply before getting her new passport. She should have a current passport though. Once you receive the new passport, update it into the immiAccount using either the link on the right or form 929.

Regarding the pictures- No. Never heard of the CO requesting these from married couples.




amar_klanti said:


> Dear mithu93ku,
> 
> Thanks for your given lists. I have few queries...
> 
> ...


1) No, unless your sponsoring state asked you to submit as such.

2) If you are not claiming partner points, then the validity is considered to be 12 months. See here: functional English


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> Which all documents should be notarized ?


None


smsingh13 said:


> If college is not willing to provide the letter, Is it mandatory for spouse also to appear for IELTS/PTE ?


Yes, unless you are willing to pay the VAC2 amount of about A$ 4800


----------

